# Mittens for 2015/16



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Dakine seems to be super hit or miss. I had one pair that lasted two full seasons and another pair that literally didn't last a full day.


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Dakine seems to be super hit or miss. I had one pair that lasted two full seasons and another pair that literally didn't last a full day.


The newer stuff seems to be kind of junky.

The stuff they made in the mid 1990s was indestructible.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Best mitts I ever had were from Snowlive. If you're in Europe you may find them. A decade in use (40d a season) and still fine. Palm still strong. 
Since their gloves don't fit well I got several pairs of Dakine which seem way less breathable. Got also Burton Ascent which seem bit better.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I was going to suggest the Burton (ak) Yeti Mitts but it seems they only make them as gloves these days... Warm, dry, goretex, slim fit, durable etc etc. Mitt liner but can't remember if it is removable.

Check out the ak gloves on the Burton site, it looks like they have similar mitts in the range: Men's Snowboard Gloves & Mitts | Burton Snowboards


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> I was going to suggest the Burton (ak) Yeti Mitts but it seems they only make them as gloves these days... Warm, dry, goretex, slim fit, durable etc etc. Mitt liner but can't remember if it is removable.
> 
> Check out the ak gloves on the Burton site, it looks like they have similar mitts in the range: Men's Snowboard Gloves & Mitts | Burton Snowboards


I want an over the cuff mitten with a mitten liner - the only Burtons that seem to fit that is the [ak] 3L Hover Mitt (Men's [ak] 3L Hover Mitt | Burton Snowboards).

I definitely DON'T want a slim fit.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

pescadero said:


> I want an over the cuff mitten with a mitten liner - the only Burtons that seem to fit that is the [ak] 3L Hover Mitt (Men's [ak] 3L Hover Mitt | Burton Snowboards).
> 
> I definitely DON'T want a slim fit.


I got sick of battling with keeping gloves on top of my sleeves, slim fit or bare hands for me! Each to their own


----------



## pescadero (Feb 5, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> I got sick of battling with keeping gloves on top of my sleeves, slim fit or bare hands for me! Each to their own


I like LONG cuffs... and when combined with wrist gaiters on my jacket, that is a problem I never have.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Level V mitts. Mine are still going strong after 3 seasons. Even has built in wrist protection. 

http://http://www.levelgloves.com/


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

pescadero said:


> I want an over the cuff mitten with a mitten liner - the only Burtons that seem to fit that is the [ak] 3L Hover Mitt (Men's [ak] 3L Hover Mitt | Burton Snowboards).
> 
> I definitely DON'T want a slim fit.


You could get any of the other Burton over-cuff mittens and just get a separate mitten liner.
Out of interest, why do you want the mitten liner? I much prefer a finger glove liner inside my mittens.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

With Chomps on the levelgloves. I have the mittens with wrist protection.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Flylow 4 Life.

Gloves and Mitts.


----------



## rb23 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have been using these for the past 3 seasons and I love them. Keeps my hands dry and warm, and have the long cuffs that go over the sleeves. Well worth the price.

Hestra Heli Mitten


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hestra heli are awesome, have 2 pairs. I used level for 5 years, solid gloves, if you wear wrist guards they're integrated. 

I have some astis mittens for any powder day over 6". Gotta have some flare on a fun day... People in the pnw better be ready.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Flylow 4 Life.
> 
> Gloves and Mitts.


+1, I tried a few different brands recently to replace my old mittens. I usually go for an over the cuff long mitten too. Several that I tried got beat to shit way too fast for what they cost. I ended up using a gift certificate to buy some Flylow Ridge gloves last season. I absolutely fucking love them. They are warm, don't need liners, stay dry, can be recoated in waterproofing easily and I found that with the wrist gaiters and velcro closure on my jacket the absence of a long cuff was not an issue. Hestras look very nice too, tried some on in a shop but never used them on the mountain. I'll take the Flylows for $40 over Hestra for $130 plus though. I also used the flylows at work on a construction site because it was so cold last winter. They are pretty rugged.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> +1, I tried a few different brands recently to replace my old mittens. I usually go for an over the cuff long mitten too. Several that I tried got beat to shit way too fast for what they cost. I ended up using a gift certificate to buy some Flylow Ridge gloves last season. I absolutely fucking love them. They are warm, don't need liners, stay dry, can be recoated in waterproofing easily and I found that with the wrist gaiters and velcro closure on my jacket the absence of a long cuff was not an issue. Hestras look very nice too, tried some on in a shop but never used them on the mountain. I'll take the Flylows for $40 over Hestra for $130 plus though. I also used the flylows at work on a construction site because it was so cold last winter. They are pretty rugged.


*ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Dude....FlyLows are on sale right now....

Got me a pair of Ridge Gloves AND Oven Mitts for $41.99 shipped to the door...WHAAAAAAAT

:finger1: paying retail!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> *ding ding ding we have a winner




I'm sold!


----------



## Ricardo64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you tried the Hestra -" Seth Morrison "
awesome trigger mit like them so much I bought a pair for my son and going to by a pair for my daughter

Hestra Seth Morrison Pro Glove | Backcountry.com


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Level V mitts. Mine are still going strong after 3 seasons. Even has built in wrist protection.





SnowDogWax said:


> With Chomps on the levelgloves. I have the mittens with wrist protection.


Is the wrist protection a simple 1" wide piece of plastic/metal or is it something more elaborate like the Flexmeter wristguard that allows movement, but still protects?


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been using glove from Free the Powder.

Ski Mittens | Free The Powder Gloves

Although I don't have the mittens, I used the gloves over 50+ days out. I like them way better than my Hestra's and they are a third the price.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

supham said:


> I've been using glove from Free the Powder.
> 
> Ski Mittens | Free The Powder Gloves
> 
> Although I don't have the mittens, I used the gloves over 50+ days out. I like them way better than my Hestra's and they are a third the price.


Nice post. Buying a pair. Cheers.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Piston Honda said:


> Is the wrist protection a simple 1" wide piece of plastic/metal or is it something more elaborate like the Flexmeter wristguard that allows movement, but still protects?


Level protection uses something called biomex. You can learn about it here: Level Gloves - BIOMEX PROTECTION

I use the biomex protection in non level gloves...I had the super pipe screen gloves made by Level, but I found them to be too bulky. You can just take out the protection and use it in any glove / liner combo if there is enough room.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

DevilWithin said:


> Level protection uses something called biomex. You can learn about it here: Level Gloves - BIOMEX PROTECTION
> 
> I use the biomex protection in non level gloves...I had the super pipe screen gloves made by Level, but I found them to be too bulky. You can just take out the protection and use it in any glove / liner combo if there is enough room.


+1 
On removing the biomex level protection and using them in other gloves.
Did this with a couple pairs of mittens.. they fit like a glove:hairy:


Amazon.com : SnowDog Super "Slip Fusion" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 4 oz : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Can you get the BIOMEX PROTECTION guards by themselves?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

supham said:


> Can you get the BIOMEX PROTECTION guards by themselves?


No.. only when buying level gloves.




http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012BS1AXO


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Swany toaster
Candygrind handbag


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

DoubleA said:


> Swany toaster
> Candygrind handbag


the Swany toaster is crap. The leather on itstarted to break apart and fall off about half way through last season(less than 20 days). I also got soaked riding on day that went from morning pow to mixed/rain as it warmed up.

My gf has the Candygrind handbag mitts and loves them. She hasn't had a complaint about them.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

DevilWithin said:


> Level protection uses something called biomex. You can learn about it here: Level Gloves - BIOMEX PROTECTION
> 
> I use the biomex protection in non level gloves...I had the super pipe screen gloves made by Level, but I found them to be too bulky. You can just take out the protection and use it in any glove / liner combo if there is enough room.


how does this work, when that biomex is not secured with any belt, like it is in level gloves? Do you think it will work as advertised when it's not firmly locked in place?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> how does this work, when that biomex is not secured with any belt, like it is in level gloves? Do you think it will work as advertised when it's not firmly locked in place?


The Level gloves have three pieces: the exterior shell, the liner and the biomex protection. The biomex protection can be removed and used in any glove. It has the wishbone and palm pad with the thumb loop all as one unit, so I'm not sure I understand what you mean by it not being firmly locked in place. You just have to make sure you put your thumb through the appropriate left or right hand biomex system and the wishbone piece will automatically adjust once you insert it in your glove. If it is cold out, you may want to first put on a glove liner and then slip on the biomex before you put into your gloves. It's really quite simple. 

For reference, here are two images. The first attached image shows the biomex protection piece. The second image shows how you slip it on over a liner. 

















I hope that answers your questions.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> the Swany toaster is crap.


Fair enough, my experience has been about the same in terms of toughness but I seem to wreck any glove so don't expect all that much anymore... isn't that what duct tape is for? Kinda sad...
I should have reversed the order and put in the Swanys as a cheaper option for the zip open experience- 
In the rain or spring slush puddles, well gloves/mitts are gonna soak that up whether your hand gets wet or not. 
Most of the moisture in my mitts comes from my hands themselves, and the zipper action is awesome for drying them out (and doing stuff) without ever taking them all the way off.


----------

